# Anubias hastifolia



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi all
i got an anubias plant about 2 weeks ago. Despite these things should be easy to take care of this haven't been going so well. At the moment one leaf is yellow, i will snip this off as i hear it won't be able to recover at all. The tallest leaf is growing right out of the water, which i thought was ok for it but maybe not. 

Right now i have it weighted down under the edge of a log so that non of the roots or where they attach to the plant is under the gravel (florite). 

Am=0
nitrite=0
nitrate=0

excel at recommend dose daily

Any advice you guys can provide would be helpful.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

A hastifolia is usually a terrestrial/emersed species, and from what I remember, it usually does not do well with adjusting to being submersed.


----------

